# Tanaka ginsanko project



## NO ChoP! (Mar 11, 2014)

240 mm
Ironwood, nickel silver and koa handle
Che chen saya
Ebony and abalone pin


----------



## rfwillis (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice job. I think I've got some of those ebony saya pins laying around. That's a great idea.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 11, 2014)

I wish I could claim it as my own idea, but thanks!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice project :thumbsup:


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 11, 2014)

you made the saya and handle?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice job there buddy


----------



## Matus (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice design - and well executed too!


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 11, 2014)

No chop, that knife is a pretty decent buy, how does it perform btw?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, if you're willing to overlook a half finished grind job that's been covered up, a rough choil and spine, a simple handle, and the lack of a long emoto, it's a hell of a knife, lol.

Seriously though, the steel is great, and the geometry is actually very nice.

For a project knife, which is exactly what this is, it's perfect.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 11, 2014)

how is the Ginsakano steel to sharpen?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 11, 2014)

It seems similar to aeb-l. I think it has a touch more carbon content.

It doesn't have any of the added elements that can make some stainless not fun to sharpen.

I've found it does have a slight patina, so I think it's barely stainless, in fact; it does have some chromium.

It took a quick edge, and didn't gum up my stones much.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 11, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> It seems similar to aeb-l. I think it has a touch more carbon content.
> 
> It doesn't have any of the added elements that can make some stainless not fun to sharpen.
> 
> ...



Sounds cool

I might try this out as a project knife as well

I have had the same issue with some stainless where they aren't so stainless


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 11, 2014)

That says looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking good chris


----------

